

With A New API, Aviary Wants To Become The Twilio Of Photo Effects - dmor
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/aviary-api-photo/

======
capstone
Direct link: <http://developers.aviary.com/effects-api>

Does anyone know the pricing levels beyond the free 1,000 photos a month?

